# C50 wanna haves



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Please check this out
CPP
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105661


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Why did you post the ad in the Classifieds feedback - scam warnings section? You should have posted the ad in the classifieds section of the board. Nice frame though, except that it isn't in my size or the color scheme I want.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice, but after replacing the carbon fork on my Mxl with a chrome Prescia, I've become a yusta wanna.


----------

